# water filter



## neakey (Oct 16, 2020)

Hi help me find a good water filter


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For what application????

Me thinks someone is trying to build post.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LifeStraw.


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Brita?

------SS


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

I've always used msr miniworks when I'm not concerned about weight. It's field serviceable and has been a staple filter for a long time. 

When I'm trying to go lightweight, I'll use a katadyn befree filter.


----------



## Joppy (Jul 10, 2018)

....


----------

